# Wall Tracks



## ForestryPros (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello all, site newb here asking a dumb question:
Anyone have or seen a HO track that is wall mounted? Maybe goes around the perimeter of a room?

I'm thinking about building a track to go around my new "game room" reorganization. I'm aquiring Model Motoring track from ebay slowly. I envision a spiral in one corner, roof to floor (8') and then a climb up the wall with hump/ramp tracks in succession. 

I'd like to see photos of any tracks similar to this concept, if anyone know of some. I'm thinking the track will have to be angled for better vision? (it will be up high on wall) 

any input appreciated!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't like being seen as pessimistic, as I'm only being realistic here.. I have a fairly large L&J track, and have learned a few things as I've progressed in this hobby. You are not alone in the desire for a full room track. In fact that is the goal of my next track when I move into a better house.. Preferrably one with a usable basement. There are a few problems you need to think about before you jump into this. 

First off, unless this is going in a basement with the stairs in the center of the room, you will need to either have a crawl under, or figure out a way to have a removable section for access, or have sections elevated high enough to pass under. 

Secondly, remember, this is old track. It gets dirty, tarnished, and needs regular maintainance. You will most likely need a ton of power taps to make it work right. I'm not trying to talk you out of it... Just making sure you realize what you'll be up against in the long run. I didn't do my homework before I started, and learned it all the hard way. I procured most of my L&J track prior to finding Hobby Talk, and looking back knowing what I know now, I'm not sure if I'd go the L&J route again. The new AFX track has better options as far as curve selections, and has much more reliable connections. I'm probably going to continue to use L&J next time, but also modify some track to utilize AFX 18" curves in my next design. 

If you decide to go the L&J route, here's a few tips to keep in mind. Make sure all rail connections are very clean, and adjusted right. Too much contact will make it hard to get the locks in place, not enough and you have dead spots. Check your track for smooth transitions between every joint. Feel the track surface for steps, and if you find one, start swapping track from the unused pile. Invest in a track cleaning "eraser", like they use to clean model RR track. Try to stay away from sand paper, as this wears down the rails fast, and can lead to dead spots on the track. I also find using sandpaper makes rough rails, which makes shoes wear out faster. ABSOLUTELY avoid steel wool!!! It'll end up stuck to motors and is a disaster waiting to happen.

Good luck with whatever route you choose, and if you need a few specific items or track, let me know. I have a stockpike of L&J for the next set up, but that's like a year away at least.. 

P.S. Please don't read this like I'm suggesting you don't know what you're doing. There are others who read these who are just getting started in slots so this info is for all skill levels..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a thought if you just want it for show. I've seen trains that run around the room, above the doors, so mount your track on some board type shelf at a 45 degree angle all the way around the room. Use the banked track sections for the room corners. Add a little background murial, an inside retainer wall and a few stickers. You'll be standing in the infield when completed, looking up...I guess you could race on it, talk about getting dizzy after a couple of beers...RM


----------

